# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Norman Atlantic [Scintu, Akeman Street]

## CORFU

Έφυγε πριν λιγο απο την Μεσίνα με προορισμό την Πάτρα . Ξέρει καποιος κατι??

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

καμια ανεκ για Βενετια υποπτευομαι μετα την φυγη του audacia

----------


## despo

> καμια ανεκ για Βενετια υποπτευομαι μετα την φυγη του audacia


Και εγω το ιδιο υποψιάζομαι, αρα δεν πρόκειται να δούμε Ελληνική σημαία ξανα στη Βενετία!

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο τωρα αναμεσα Κεφαλονια και Ζακυνθο με προορισμο την Πατρα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό τα γνωστά του ναυπηγείου Visintini.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και για να ξέρουμε για πιο πλοίο μιλάμε μια φωτο από το marinetraffic και το φίλο barry quince.

NORMAN_ATLANTIC.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> καμια ανεκ για Βενετια υποπτευομαι μετα την φυγη του audacia





> Και εγω το ιδιο υποψιάζομαι, αρα δεν πρόκειται να δούμε Ελληνική σημαία ξανα στη Βενετία!


Σωστοί και οι δυο.... Πρόκειται για τον νέο ναυλομένο αντικαταστάτη, απο πλευράς ΑΝΕΚ, του αποχωρήσαντος ΑUDACIA. Σαν 2ος πλοίαρχος στην γέφυρα του, θα υπηρετεί ο μέχρι πρότινος ύπαρχος του Hellenic Spirit, cpt Πέτρος Φαντάκης. Καλοταξιδος στην πρώτη του πλοιαρχια. ...

----------


## despo

> Σωστοί και οι δυο.... Πρόκειται για τον νέο ναυλομένο αντικαταστάτη, απο πλευράς ΑΝΕΚ, του αποχωρήσαντος ΑUDACIA. Σαν 2ος πλοίαρχος στην γέφυρα του, θα υπηρετεί ο μέχρι πρότινος ύπαρχος του Hellenic Spirit, cpt Πέτρος Φαντάκης. Καλοταξιδος στην πρώτη του πλοιαρχια. ...


Παροδικό θα είναι το πέρασμά του απο την Πάτρα, γιατί ήρθε μόνο για να κάνει δρομολογια προκειμένου να κανουν τους δεξαμενισμούς το Ελλ. Σπιριτ και του Forza. Αρα λογικά σαν δεύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή της Βενετίας θα είναι εναλλαξ ενα απο τα πλοία της Αγκωνας.

----------


## SteliosK

κάποτε στο Λιβόρνο..
sk_0167.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δυο χρόνια από την κόλαση του Norman Atlantic*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...lantic-photos/ .

----------


## gioannis13

Tο διαβασα σημερα και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας,διοτι υπαρχει και η ανθρωπινη πλευρα........... http://www.kathimerini.gr/892869/int...legomeno-ploio

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Καταπέλτης» το κατηγορητήριο για το πλήρωμα του «Norman Atlantic»: «Παράτησαν τα πόστα τ*

*«Καταπέλτης» το κατηγορητήριο για το πλήρωμα του «Norman Atlantic»: «Παράτησαν τα πόστα τους!»*Μέλη του πληρώματος παράτησαν τα πόστα τους, το σύστημα κατάσβεσης ενεργοποιήθηκε αρχικά λανθασμένα στο κατάστρωμα 3 και όχι στο 4 όπου είχε ξεσπάσει η πυρκαγιά, σωστική λέμβος έπεσε στη θάλασσα χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί εντολή εκκένωσης, δίχως να ληφθούν μέτρα ασφαλείας. 
Το κατηγορητήριο των ιταλικών δικαστικών αρχών για το ποινικό σκέλος της τραγωδίας στο πλοίο «Norman Atlantic» που αποκάλυψε η εφημερίδα «Καθημερινή» περιγράφει την έλλειψη συντονισμού και σειρά λαθών και παραλείψεων στη μάχη με τη φωτιά. Η δίκη έχει οριστεί να ξεκινήσει στις 6 Μαΐου στο Μπιτόντο της Ιταλίας.

Ηταν ξημερώματα 28ης Δεκεμβρίου 2014 όταν οι επιβάτες του «Norman Atlantic» ξύπνησαν από την οσμή του καπνού και του καμένου πλαστικού. Το πλοίο πραγματοποιούσε το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Ανκόνα με 56μελές ιταλικό και ελληνικό πλήρωμα και περισσότερους από 400 επιβάτες. Οσο έπλεε στην Αδριατική, στο στενό του Οτράντο, εκδηλώθηκε φωτιά σε ένα από τα γκαράζ του. 

Η επιχείρηση διάσωσης κράτησε συνολικά 36 ώρες. Ο απολογισμός ήταν 11 νεκροί και πάνω από 10 αγνοούμενοι. Κάποιοι κάηκαν παγιδευμένοι στα αυτοκίνητά τους, άλλοι χάθηκαν στη θάλασσα κατά τη διαφυγή τους. Σε τουλάχιστον δύο περιπτώσεις χρειάστηκαν αναλύσεις DNA, μήνες μετά το δυστύχημα για να ταυτοποιηθούν οι σοροί.
Το κατηγορητήριο στρέφεται κατά 30 ατόμων (εκ των οποίων οι εννέα είναι Ελληνες) και δύο εταιρειών. Σε ποινική δίκη παραπέμπονται τον Μάιο στελέχη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Visemar και της ναυλώτριας ΑΝΕΚ, καθώς και ο πλοίαρχος, αξιωματικοί και μέλη του πληρώματος του πλοίου. Η «Καθημερινή» όπως επισημαίνεται στο σχετικό δημοσίευμα επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά με την ελληνική εταιρεία για να ζητήσει κάποια δήλωση, αλλά δεν έλαβε απάντηση.
Η αμέλεια
Οι παραλείψεις φαίνεται ότι ξεκίνησαν από τον απόπλου, καθώς ο Ιταλός πλοίαρχος φέρεται να μην είχε στη διάθεσή του πλήρη λίστα επιβατών κατά παράβαση των κανονισμών. Το βασικό σκέλος του κατηγορητηρίου, πάντως, αναφέρεται στην αμέλεια των αρμοδίων κατά τη διαδικασία φόρτωσης. Το «Norman Atlantic» αναχώρησε για το ταξίδι του ενώ στο γκαράζ του υπήρχαν φορτηγά με αναμμένες μηχανές και το φορτίο του δεν ήταν σωστά κατανεμημένο. Τα οχήματα είχαν τοποθετηθεί τόσο κοντά το ένα με το άλλο, παραβιάζοντας την ελάχιστη απόσταση ασφαλείας των 40 εκατοστών που πρέπει να τηρείται μεταξύ τους. Ηταν τόσο στενά τα ανοίγματα που δεν κατέστη εφικτό να ολοκληρωθεί η περιπολία πυρασφάλειας. Προσοντούχος ναύτης που είχε αυτό το καθήκον δεν μπόρεσε να κινηθεί μέσα σε όλο το γκαράζ για να το επιθεωρήσει, δεν χωρούσε.
Ο Ιταλός Α΄ μηχανικός επέτρεψε σε Ελληνα μαθητευόμενο ηλεκτρολόγο να πραγματοποιήσει τις ηλεκτρικές συνδέσεις φορτηγών-ψυγείων με το πλοίο παρότι εκείνος δεν ήταν εκπαιδευμένος. Αργότερα, όταν ξέσπασε η φωτιά, όπως περιγράφεται στο κατηγορητήριο, ο Α΄ μηχανικός εγκατέλειψε το μηχανοστάσιο χωρίς να ενημερώσει τον πλοίαρχο.
Παράτησαν τα πόστα τους 
Μέλη του πληρώματος παράτησαν τα πόστα τους, το σύστημα κατάσβεσης ενεργοποιήθηκε αρχικά λανθασμένα στο κατάστρωμα 3 και όχι στο 4 όπου είχε ξεσπάσει η πυρκαγιά, σωστική λέμβος έπεσε στη θάλασσα χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί εντολή εκκένωσης, δίχως να ληφθούν μέτρα ασφαλείας. Το κατηγορητήριο των ιταλικών δικαστικών αρχών για το ποινικό σκέλος της τραγωδίας στο πλοίο «Norman Atlantic» που παρουσιάζει η «Κ» περιγράφει την έλλειψη συντονισμού και σειρά λαθών και παραλείψεων στη μάχη με τη φωτιά. Η δίκη έχει οριστεί να ξεκινήσει στις 6 Μαΐου στο Μπιτόντο της Ιταλίας.
Το ιταλικό κατηγορητήριο προσωποποιεί τις ευθύνες για το δυστύχημα. Ενδεικτικά, Ιταλός αξιωματικός που είχε βάρδια επιφυλακής στη γέφυρα τα ξημερώματα μεταξύ 02.00 και 06.00 δεν ενημέρωσε εγκαίρως τον πλοίαρχο όταν είδε να βγαίνει καπνός από τα ανοίγματα του καταστρώματος 4. Τέσσερις Ιταλοί κατηγορούμενοι φέρονται να ευθύνονται για τη λανθασμένη ενεργοποίηση του συστήματος κατάσβεσης. Αρχικά τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή το σύστημα drencher στο κατάστρωμα 3 όπου δεν υπήρχε φωτιά.
Ενας από τους παράγοντες που εκτιμάται ότι μπορεί να συνέβαλε σε αυτό είναι ότι στα σχετικά σχέδια του πλοίου (για τα οποία φέρεται ως υπεύθυνος ο Ιταλός πλοιοκτήτης) τα καταστρώματα δεν ορίζονταν με αριθμούς. Για παράδειγμα, το κατάστρωμα 4 έφερε την ονομασία «weather deck». Κατά το κατηγορητήριο αυτό το λάθος είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να εξαπλωθεί γρήγορα η φωτιά, να προκληθεί μπλακ άουτ στα ηλεκτρικά συστήματα και να χαθεί ο έλεγχος του πλοίου.
Η εκκένωση
Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις: Ακολούθησε το pronews.gr στο Instagram για να «δεις» τον πραγματικό κόσμο!Αλλο μέλος του πληρώματος που έπρεπε να συμμετάσχει στη διαδικασία της προετοιμασίας των σωστικών λεμβών προτίμησε σύμφωνα με το κατηγορητήριο να πάει στην καμπίνα του για να μαζέψει τα προσωπικά του είδη. Η χρησιμοποίηση των λεμβών φαίνεται ότι δεν έγινε βάσει όσων ορίζονται από τους σχετικούς κανονισμούς, ενώ κατά το κατηγορητήριο δεν υπήρχε στα σχετικά έγγραφα ασφαλείας πρόβλεψη για το ρίσκο της πτώσης από μεγάλο ύψος. Δεν λήφθηκαν όλα τα απαραίτητα προστατευτικά μέτρα, δεν υπήρξε καθοδήγηση των επιβατών και τουλάχιστον μία βάρκα έπεσε στη θάλασσα χωρίς εντολή πλοιάρχου. Στο σχετικό πόρισμά τους Ιταλοί εμπειρογνώμονες είχαν διαπιστώσει ότι σε βάρκα χωρητικότητας 150 ατόμων είχαν εισέλθει λιγότεροι επιβάτες.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το ρυμουλκό _Ιόνιο Πέλαγος_  πάει στο Μπάρι? Αυτή την ώρα στον Πατραϊκό Κόλπο.





> Κάποιο πάει να πάρει για Aliaga, αν μάθω ποιο τα ξανά λέμε.





> Τελικά πήρε το _Norman Atlantic_ και όπως λέει στο AIS  πηγαίνει για _Aliaga_.


Στο shipspotting _υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες_ από το Μπάρι και το ξεκίνημα της διαδικασίας ρυμούλκησης. Τεσσερισήμισι (4,5) χρόνια μετά το δυστύχημα, και μου προκαλεί κάποια εντύπωση το ότι όλο αυτό το μεγάλο διάστημα και σε μεγάλο - "πολυσύχναστο" λιμάνι είχαν παραμείνει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και στην μία πλευρά του φουγάρου και στα πλαινά του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τεσσερισήμισι (4,5) χρόνια μετά το δυστύχημα, και μου προκαλεί κάπυνέχειαια εντύπωση το ότι όλο αυτό το μεγάλο διάστημα και σε μεγάλο - "πολυσύχναστο" λιμάνι είχαν παραμείνει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και στην μία πλευρά του φουγάρου και στα πλαινά του πλοίου.


Κ μένα μου έκανε εντύπωση.Ίσως στην αρχή να αμέλησαν να τα σβήσουν κ στην συνέχεια να μην τους άφηναν να το πειράξουν.
Η τέλεια δυσφήμιση.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Προφανώς είναι από την αρχή δεσμευμένο σαν αντικείμενο έρευνας. Μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι έρευνες, οι δίκες, οι "παραδίκες" και τα λοιπά "τυπικά", απαγορεύεται ακόμα και να το αγγίξεις με γυμνά χέρια.... Μην ξεχνάμε το Moby Prince που τους βούλιαξε μέσα στο λιμάνι... Όσο για τη δυσφήμιση, δυστυχώς φαντάζομαι ότι τα σινιάλα είναι το λιγότερο, πόσο μάλλον για την ιστορική και συμβολική μεν αλλά πολύπαθη τα τελευταία χρόνια ΑΝΕΚ (φυσικά οι ανθρώπινη ζωή είναι πάνω απ' όλα).....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προφανώς είναι από την αρχή δεσμευμένο σαν αντικείμενο έρευνας. Μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι έρευνες, οι δίκες, οι "παραδίκες" και τα λοιπά "τυπικά", απαγορεύεται ακόμα και να το αγγίξεις με γυμνά χέρια....


Το να απαγορεύεται ακόμα και να το αγγίξεις με γυμνά χέρια μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι έρευνες, οι δίκες, οι "παραδίκες" και τα λοιπά  "τυπικά", είναι κάτι το λογικό και επιβεβλημένο, το να απαγορεύσεις όμως να σβηστούν τα σινιάλα πάνω από ένα πλοίο στο οποίο είχε εκτυλιχτεί μία τραγωδία, μόνο ως "τιμωρία" προς την εταιρεία του μου ακούγεται, πολύ δε περισσότερο από την στιγμή που το πλοίο δεν βρισκόταν σε κάποια ΝΕΖ αλλά στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι.

Σίγουρα όμως, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι οι έρευνες και οι επιθεωρήσεις (και άρα μαζί τους και η απαγόρευση) διεξάγονταν συνεχώς επί τεσσεράμιση χρόνια μέχρι και την ώρα που το πλοίο έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο. Εδώ βλέπουμε πλοία στο τελευταίο τους ταξίδι που σβήνονται τα σινιάλα τους χωρίς να έχει υπάρξει κανένας ουσιώδης λόγος για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι το Norman Atlantic το αγόρασε η Levante Ferries, θα το κόψει από το γκαράζ και πάνω και θα το ετοιμάσει για την γραμμή της Σμύρνης. Για να δούμε ....θα βγει αληθινή????????

----------


## dionisos

> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι το Norman Atlantic το αγόρασε η Levante Ferries, θα το κόψει από το γκαράζ και πάνω και θα το ετοιμάσει για την γραμμή της Σμύρνης. Για να δούμε ....θα βγει αληθινή????????


Η πληροφορια αυτη εχει γραφτει κανενα δυο μερες πριν αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο shipspotting _υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες_ από το Μπάρι και το ξεκίνημα της διαδικασίας ρυμούλκησης. Τεσσερισήμισι (4,5) χρόνια μετά το δυστύχημα, και μου προκαλεί κάποια εντύπωση το ότι όλο αυτό το μεγάλο διάστημα και σε μεγάλο - "πολυσύχναστο" λιμάνι είχαν παραμείνει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και στην μία πλευρά του φουγάρου και στα πλαινά του πλοίου.


Μην ξεχνάμε οτι το πλοίο ήταν ναυλωμένο από την ΑΝΕΚ οπότε θα πρέπει να δούμε αν το συμβόλαιο ναύλωσης διακόπηκε μετά το τραγικό γεγονός ή αν έλλειξε όποτε ήταν προγραμματισμένο. Και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, σιγουρα δεν θα είχαν λήξει ακόμη οι έρευνες, οπότε όπως και αν έχει η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είχε πια "λέγειν" πάνω στο πλοίο και άρα δεν θα μπορούσε να σβήσει τα σινιάλα της.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι το Norman Atlantic το αγόρασε η Levante Ferries, θα το κόψει από το γκαράζ και πάνω και θα το ετοιμάσει για την γραμμή της Σμύρνης. Για να δούμε ....θα βγει αληθινή????????


Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ δεν έχει αλλάξει πορεία προς Πειραιά, συνεχίζει προς το στενό Καφηρέα.
Κατευθύνεται προς κάποιο τουρκικό ναυπηγείο ή μήπως το AIS λέει την αλήθεια και ο προορισμός είναι το Αλιαγά;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ δεν έχει αλλάξει πορεία προς Πειραιά, συνεχίζει προς το στενό Καφηρέα.
> Κατευθύνεται προς κάποιο τουρκικό ναυπηγείο ή μήπως το AIS λέει την αλήθεια και ο προορισμός είναι το Αλιαγά;


Το MARINE TRAFFIC δείχνει πορεία για Αλιάγκα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το MARINE TRAFFIC δείχνει πορεία για Αλιάγκα.


Από την αρχή της ρυμούλκησης, από το λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Απλά ως λαός (δεν εξαιρώ και τον εαυτό μου), έχουμε μία έμφυτη τάση προς την .....συνωμοσιολογία και την εξύφανση σεναριών !!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ έχει ήδη φθάσει στα διαλυτήρια της Αλιάγα και εκεί στην παραλία της προφανώς λήγει η όποια "φιλολογία" για την τύχη του άτυχου NORMAN ATLANTIC.

----------


## avvachrist

Μετά τις τεράστιες θερμοκρασίες που αναπτύχθηκαν στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου κατά την πυρκαγιά ακόμη και η λαμαρίνα θα είχε "θέματα" σίγουρα. Δεν συζητάω καν για τον υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό... Μόνο από τις μηχανές αν θα υπήρχε κάτι αξιόλογο αν και αυτό δύσκολο... Οπότε το διαλυτήριο ήταν μονόδρομος από την αρχή κατ' εμέ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Με αυτή τη φωτογραφία του *Norman Atlantic* που ανέβασε ο *Selim San* από την* Aliaga*, πιστεύω ότι θα πάρουν τέλος όλα τα σενάρια ....περί ανακατασκευή του.

NORMAN-ATLANTIC-01-24-07-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με αυτή τη φωτογραφία του *Norman Atlantic* που ανέβασε ο *Selim San* από την* Aliaga*, πιστεύω ότι θα πάρουν τέλος όλα τα σενάρια ....περί ανακατασκευή του.
> 
> NORMAN-ATLANTIC-01-24-07-2019.jpg


Mην είσαι σίγουρος,μπορεί να το ξεκολλήσουν.
Αν δεν αρχίσει το κόψιμο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

E εντάξει, είπαμε..... Τίποτα δεν τελειώνει αν δεν .....τελειώσει. Εν τω μέτρω  όμως, μετά από την προσάραξη είναι ζήτημα να την γλυτώσει το ένα στα χίλια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> E εντάξει, είπαμε..... Τίποτα δεν τελειώνει αν δεν .....τελειώσει. Εν τω μέτρω  όμως, μετά από την προσάραξη είναι ζήτημα να την γλυτώσει το ένα στα χίλια.


Πλάκα κάνω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευπρόσδεκτη το δίχως άλλο. 

Είναι αυτό που αποκαλώ "η ιδιομορφία του πληκτρολογίου" !!! Δεν έχεις τον άλλον ...live μπροστά σου ώστε να καταλάβεις από την έκφραση του αν σοβαρολογεί ή αν αστειεύεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε φωτο που ανέβασε πριν λίγο ο φίλος *Selim San από την Aliaga* η διάλυση του *Norman Atlantic* έχει ξεκινήσει.

NORMAN ATLANTIC 02 28-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι έχει απομείνει από το *Norman Atlantic* σε σημερινή φωτο του *Selim San από Aliaga*.

NORMAN ATLANTIC 04 18-09-2019.jpg

----------

